

Ask HN: How to get customers signed up for a free trial? - webbruce

I'm looking into the UI aspect of getting customers to sign up for a free 30 day trial and then convert them into paying customers.<p>Do you think it's best to use wording "a month" instead of "30 days"?<p>How about getting rid of "trial" and just using "Try namehere"<p>Examples: 
Try namehere for a month, free!
Try namehere free for a month!<p>Free trial for 30 days!
Free trial of namehere for 30 days!
Free trial of namehere for a month!
======
revorad
These experiments by 37signals might give you some useful insights:

[http://thinkvitamin.com/web-apps/how-to-increase-sign-ups-
by...](http://thinkvitamin.com/web-apps/how-to-increase-sign-ups-
by-200-percent/)

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2705-behind-the-
scenes-37sign...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2705-behind-the-
scenes-37signalscom-redesign)

~~~
codeslush
tl;dr - "See Plans and Pricing" vs Free Trial or the like. Second post -
iteration, iteration, iteration.

~~~
revorad
Just copying what they did without understanding the context of their site and
audience might not work. The details are important.

------
christophe971
I have 2 variants on my homepage :

"Free Trial" <http://www.zookshop.com/?comb=1-b>

"Sign up : 30-day Free Trial" <http://www.zookshop.com/?comb=2-b>

The first one is way more effective than the other.

I have no data with "a month" because I haven't tested it, but it seems to be
common knowledge that "30 days" is better, because it looks longer.

~~~
webuiarchitect
I think, you listed it reverse. comb=1-b is actually "30-day Free Trial" and
second link is "Free Trial"

~~~
christophe971
Indeed, my bad.

------
answerly
Test all this stuff. Use a tool like Optimizely to create a few variations and
see what works best.

